# piranha eating neons



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

i brought some neons as test fish before i brought my 2 baby red bellys the neons are getting along fine,when i added my 2 1 inch baby Ps they just swim around with them or are not bothered buy them.i would like the Ps to hurry up and eat them so the neons dont keep using up oxegen and creating more waste and eating the Piranhas food.i dont want to kill the neon tetras as that would be cruel but how long or how big would my baby Ps be before they ate the neons...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You worry too much. Neons are not going to use up all the oxygen in the water, there're plenty of oxygen in the tank. As small as they're, neons are not going to eating that much and can't swallow chunks of meat. Feed them flake food and in due time, your Ps will eat them.


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

ok thanks i have also tried to get as much rotten food out of the tank with my net but im going to do a water change 2mra.i havent done a ph test yet but i went on are local water website and the ph is 7 and i am going to lower it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

take it easy, one day you might miss the day your pygos tollerated other fish. i tried many times to add shoals of neons with my reds, cause i like the whay they look, but they became snack every time.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Make sure they finished their food before adding more to prevent overfeeding. Keep up the good work!


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

safe to feed Ps maggots?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

rocketronnie said:


> safe to feed Ps maggots?


That is a first, I have never heard of that. Where would you get maggots from?


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

fishing shops...you know that sell tackle and stuf i dont go fishing but ive seen them in tackle shops and stuffs...when you change your water and have added all the chemicals and stuf how long do you leave the water for.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

rocketronnie said:


> fishing shops...you know that sell tackle and stuf i dont go fishing but ive seen them in tackle shops and stuffs...when you change your water and have added all the chemicals and stuf how long do you leave the water for.


I am not sure about the maggots. You might want to post this question in the feeding forum. Someone there will know.

What all chemicals have you added to your tank? Where are you leaving the water?


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

i havent changed it yet but im gonna do it later im just goning to take about 20 percent out get some new water add chlorine remover nitrate minus and a bit of bactirea to it and leave it for about 5 hours someplace cool before i add it 2 the water.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

i stock my ps tanks w tetras and angel fish etc lots of things they dissappear soon enough







just watch out for lil bit ones that didnt get eaten caught under neath deco


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why the hell would you want to feed your p's maggots!?


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

my four neons have all there fins missing is this the sign of agressive Ps.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no, its a sign your p's are hungry and cant catch the neons


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

can a 1 inch Piranah kill a neon if it wanted 2.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yes, i would hope so


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

they are great swimmers and make for a great excercise for p's
I usually dont see them after overnight.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't worry, they will eat those tetras sometime, especially since they are already showing interest in them (the fin nips). In the mean time, they will have a lot of fun catching them!

About the maggots, I don't see anything wrong with those. Afterall, they are just harmless fly larvae. I think your little 1 inchers would love them, and they'd probably be quite nutritious. They also love live mosquito larvae at that age; they can't resist wiggling motion.

Have fun watching your little reds grow!








~Taylor~


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

id say leave all the tetra in the tank and let them run thier course, and they wont use much oxygen or produce much waste


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggots and cheese. Yummy.







Topic moved.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> safe to feed Ps maggots?


That is a first, I have never heard of that. Where would you get maggots from?
[/quote]

LOL a first for sure, u got alot of trash around or something ???


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I was in the same situation as you, until last weekend. I had 6 neons with my three RBP and was wondering if they would be friends forever. Then I went out of town for a couple days.They were only fed once a day by a freind while I was gone. He told me they were all there on Sat night, by Sun. morning, all gone, just 3 Fat RBP's. Be patient they will eat them.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rocketronnie said:


> safe to feed Ps maggots?


That is a first, I have never heard of that. Where would you get maggots from?
[/quote]

LOL a first for sure, u got alot of trash around or something ???
[/quote]
It's all in the text!









BTW Ronnie, are you sure you aren't thinking of those "wax worms"? Those would do as well.....


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I was wondering what you ment by letting the water sit after you put the chemicals in. Well if it is just anti chlorine you can put it in the tank right away.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> safe to feed Ps maggots?


That is a first, I have never heard of that. Where would you get maggots from?
[/quote]

LOL a first for sure, u got alot of trash around or something ???
[/quote]
It's all in the text!









BTW Ronnie, are you sure you aren't thinking of those "wax worms"? Those would do as well.....
[/quote]
I was thinking the same thing. I occasionally feed wax worms to my scorpions, I'm told they're kind of fatty though but I think they would make a good treat for piranha's.


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

I actually did the exact same thing, except I had guppies. I found some guppies up for adoption, and they were very helthy looking, so I used them to cycle the tank. now, my p is about 1.5-2 inches, and I just came home from work to find one of those guppies dead. (woot) only 13 guppies to go!
my p has been nipping at the fins since hes been in there with them. its about time hes finished one of them off.


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

yh mine has 2 and 1 neon has like no tail left to eat just wish the Ps would hurry up and finish the job.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

Quad said:


> I actually did the exact same thing, except I had guppies. I found some guppies up for adoption, and they were very helthy looking, so I used them to cycle the tank. now, my p is about 1.5-2 inches, and I just came home from work to find one of those guppies dead. (woot) only 13 guppies to go!
> my p has been nipping at the fins since hes been in there with them. its about time hes finished one of them off.


cycling a tank with guppies or feeder fish is not smart, due to what they can carry.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> I actually did the exact same thing, except I had guppies. I found some guppies up for adoption, and they were very helthy looking, so I used them to cycle the tank. now, my p is about 1.5-2 inches, and I just came home from work to find one of those guppies dead. (woot) only 13 guppies to go!
> my p has been nipping at the fins since hes been in there with them. its about time hes finished one of them off.


cycling a tank with guppies or feeder fish is not smart, due to what they can carry.
[/quote]

a little product called salt takes care of the problems the goldfish or what ever leave behind


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> I actually did the exact same thing, except I had guppies. I found some guppies up for adoption, and they were very helthy looking, so I used them to cycle the tank. now, my p is about 1.5-2 inches, and I just came home from work to find one of those guppies dead. (woot) only 13 guppies to go!
> my p has been nipping at the fins since hes been in there with them. its about time hes finished one of them off.


cycling a tank with guppies or feeder fish is not smart, due to what they can carry.
[/quote]
By reading his post, to me it doesn't sound like they were even feeder guppies at all.....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Quad said:


> I actually did the exact same thing, except I had guppies. I found some guppies up for adoption, and they were very helthy looking, so I used them to cycle the tank. now, my p is about 1.5-2 inches, and I just came home from work to find one of those guppies dead. (woot) only 13 guppies to go!
> my p has been nipping at the fins since hes been in there with them. its about time hes finished one of them off.


Who puts guppies up for adoption?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

I PUT A FAT GUPPY IN MY MAC'S TANK THE NEXT MORNING, THE GUPPY GAVE BIRTH TO 7 BABY GUPPIES. I FOUND OUT THAT MY MAC DOESN'T LIKE IT'S FOOD ALIVE.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

BUBB$ said:


> I PUT A FAT GUPPY IN MY MAC'S TANK THE NEXT MORNING, THE GUPPY GAVE BIRTH TO 7 BABY GUPPIES. I FOUND OUT THAT MY MAC DOESN'T LIKE IT'S FOOD ALIVE.


That's weird... maibe your Mac was stressed or simply not hungry...







!


----------

